# Stabilizer Bouncing



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Most of the better shooters that I've talked to say it's just trial & error to get stabilizers set up. 

George Ryals (GRIV) has a good article on this. It's either on his website or the information section here.

Allen


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Give Erick Hall a call at Doinker. He is more then willing to help. (661) 948-7900


----------



## pacnate (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks a ton ASA. That will be a definite call tomorrow!


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

add some more weight to the end 3-4 oz is common, some use up to 7-8:cool2:


----------

